# Need true 2 inch lumber



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

pressure treated will take paint, but it needs the proper prep.

but back to the topic, you can get true 2" wood however it will be rough sawn and will need some dressing (needs to be run through a jointer and planer)

your best bet is to find a local mill, they sell rough sawn lumber all the time to wood workers who dress the lumber to whatever dimension they require


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Where are you at? I know locally the price of cedar is way down at the moment, and there are tons of people with portable sawmills. you might even be able to stick a cedar post into a planer for what little you'd need.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’d just rip ½” cedar and pack out the trim. If you do a good job you’ll never know, especially if it paints. 

I don’t recommend PT or pine for exterior trim.


----------



## Cossack (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't have a planer or joiner. kwikfishron, can you please give more detail? Are you suggesting I rip a 1/2" portion of a cedar 2 x 4 and glue or nail it on to a standard 1 1/2" thick 2 x 4?


----------



## Cossack (Jul 23, 2006)

The price of a 12' 4 x 4 cedar post in my local lumber yard was $35.00. How would I "treat" pressure treated to accept paint?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is there a reason it has to be 2 inches thick?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Cossack said:


> Are you suggesting I rip a 1/2" portion of a cedar 2 x 4 and glue or nail it on to a standard 1 1/2" thick 2 x 4?


That’s exactly what I’m saying, you do need a table saw though. 

Or… if you don't have a table saw you could buy some ½” cedar lattice stock and use that.


----------



## Cossack (Jul 23, 2006)

I do have a table saw. It must be 2" because the window is sticking out 2" from the house after being installed. I will then put clap board around it, and it will match the rest of the house.

So you do not have a problem with me using regular 2 x 4 with cedar? In that case what about using just regular 2 x 4? Will that stand up to the exterior if I prime and paint it?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Why is the window sticking out 2” ? Post a picture if you want more detailed info on how to match the existing.

If by regular 2x4 you mean framing lumber then I wouldn’t use it for a number of reasons. 

Cedar Siding deserves Cedar Trim. If it’s going to paint I use 2x4 finger jointed clear cedar.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

regular lumber is used for structural purposes, not for finish work.. it will warp and crack when left exposed to the weather. even if its painted it wont stay flat.. kwikfish's method would be your best bet


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Lowe's has 5/4 X 4" X 10' cedar.


----------

